# Graywolf's 1000+ post Giveaway



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Before I get into the giveaway part of this, I just want to thank everyone on the forum for allowing me to be a part of such a great group of people. It's not often that such a diverse bunch comes together and not only helps each other, but encourages each other to become better, not only with a slingshot, but in life.

I'm deeply honored to be a member.

Ok....enough of that mushy stuff....on with the fun!!

First, the rules...we have to have rules.

1) To be entered, you must have a minimum of 100 posts. There will be plenty of time to get up to 100 posts.

2) I want to know about your best or most fun experience with a slingshot. It could be that one amazing, never do it again shot. It could be a day out hunting with your favorite partner, maybe your son/daughter or faithful dog. Maybe it was at a tournament where you had a met a bunch a great people. If you have it on video, post it here and write a little something about it. You could add pics of the day.....whatever!!

I think you get the idea. I want to read about or watch people having fun. That's what I'm here for....the fun.

3) You can put up as many different stories or vids or pics as you want, but you will only get one entry into the drawing.

4) The deadline is midnight central standard time on February 18th. I will draw a random name on Wednesday Feb, 19th and post it here...I might even get it on video...we'll see on that part.

The Prize:

Since I'm not a builder, I had to come up with something I thought most would like. This is it:

With his permission, I give you E-Shots Teak and Yew.















For better pics of these go to http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28340-teak-yew/

I banded it up and took a few shots....hey, I had to make sure it was safe , and it shoots like a dream. The bands are 3/4" straight cut TBG made for a 29" draw. I will also include another set of 3/4" that will allow for longer draw, and a set of 3 of E-Shots pouches.

Good luck everyone...I'm looking forward to hearing about all the good times.

Todd


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great idea for the give away ... the stories should be fun to read. And that's a great prize. To start things off, I will re-post my fondest memory involving a slingshot.

I was a young lad, living with my widowed grandmother on a remote farm. She had a bull in a back pasture. That thing was mean as a pit bull on illegal steroids ... just nasty. My grandmother had the thing completely buffaloed, and she could drive it where ever she wanted it to go, just by waving a switch in her hand. But it had a real hate on for me. Whenever I entered the pasture, the thing would bellow, paw the ground, lower its head, and do its best to kill me. I do not know how many times I sprinted for the fence and leaped over, usually into a patch of blackberry briars. I hated that bull, and he hated me. One day I had just done the sprint and landed in the briars, and the old bull was prancing back and forth, bellowing his triumph. I had my slingshot in my pocket, and in anger I pulled it out and loaded it with a big stone. As the bull turned, there was a perfect target hanging down between his back legs. I let fly and had a bullseye, so to speak. Well, the bellowing really began in earnest then, though a few decibels higher than before. And lord, what bucking that old boy was doing. I very shortly managed another hit in the same locale, and then I leaped the fence into the pasture. What a difference!!! From then on, when ever that bull saw me coming, he would bellow, wheel around, and run for the far side of the pasture. Needless to say, this is one of my fondest slingshot memories. I do not in general condone using a slingshot to inflict pain on animals, but in this instance, I felt fully justified.

This is a photo of me and my grandmother ... taken about 45 years ago ... 10 years after the incident above.









Well, I love the look of that slingshot, but I do not really need another one ... can't shoot all the ones I now have! So I hope you enjoy my tale, but you can give others a chance at the prize.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

What a great story! I'm laughing so hard that I'm surprised my wife didn't wake up to see what I was doing. And, what a great looking picture. Rocking the beard way back then.

I'll respect your wishes and not put you in...for now. If you should change our mind, and I hope you do, I will put you in.

Thanks for the laugh.

Todd


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Drawing on my birthday!

Well, I haven't been shooting long, so I don't have many experiences. At the time, It wasn't fun. But now I look back on it. I laugh and think how silly it was

I went out forking with my family and nan, We went to the local pond and it was all going good.

Until we got completely lost... :rofl: We spent all day trying to find the exit and walking, I was wearing canvas shoes so my feet were killing me. 
It started getting dark, And my brother started to really worry.. Anyway. In the end, we managed to get out, with a huge ikea bag full of firewood and forks!

Lots of nice pine to the firewood pile and beech, birch, holly and other forks. Later that day, as I hadn't seen my nan since before Christmas, I received my purple heart bb shooter from A+. 
Was a truly awesome day 

Thanks for doing this todd, I'm sure we all appreciate it!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

iindividual...thanks for sharing. I'd be willing to bet that you has some fun that day....brothers out in the woods looking for forks...sounds like a good time to me. And getting an A+ bb shooter....that makes for a great day.

I'll add you to the list.

Thanks for sharing.

Todd


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I really got into slingshots last year after I got a Daisy for Fathers Day. I didn't really care for the wrist brace, It wasn't very comfortable to hold, the tubes were too stiff, you get the idea. Now, I'm the kind of guy where if I want something, I'd rather make it than buy it...and so I did. I found a nice little white oak fork and commenced to whittling. My oldest son, Tommy, 7 yr. old, sees what I'm up to and gets real curious, as 7 year old kids are supposed to do. It wasn't until he started asking ALL the questions about how to shoot it, what to shoot out of it, how to hold, ans so on, that I realized I really didn't know what I was doing. So, off to the internet! That's when I found this forum and the wealth of knowledge that it holds. So we cut some flat bands out of some Wal-Mart exercise bands, cut a pouch from some old leather work gloves, tied it all up and took turns shooting at cardboard boxes. I have since made him his very own, a Wild American Plum, just a bit smaller, that he carries around with him almost all the time. Thanks so much to the forum members/mods/and sponsors for all the inspiration and information and to Graywolf, in particular, for this opportunity to reflect on why we play with slingshots in the first place. Because we're all just little kids having fun. Pictured here: Tommy shooting with his Plum fork and my first 3 slingshots, deer antler, Wild American Plum, and White Oak.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

TSM....A father/son project....there isn't much that can be more satisfying than a day together that turns into a shared hobby.

Thanks for the story and the pics. The shooters look great and Tommy looks like he is having a blast.

You are in!

Todd


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The Beginning

When I was a small boy at seven my father had a Victor 20. We lived in a city home with a basement. He would shoot in the basement and I want to try. I remember those bands being near impossible to pull and the slingshot so huge. My father worked for the railroad and would bring home bags of iron taconite pellets for ammo. They would shatter after hitting the concrete wall of the basement. I then got my own wrist brace Trumark. I was lectured about not bringing it out of the house and not telling other kids I owned it. He said I could be blamed for the mischief of others.

Well as time went on, school, work and life in general took me away from slingshots. My father ended up getting cancer. I stayed by his side. As he took his last breath, I said " I love you Dad."


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Treefork....your story brings back found memories for me. My grandfather had an old Herter's slingshot and we shot it and his pellet guns in the basement of what was his, and is now my house. Those were some great times.

Many of us here are glad you got back into slingshots (and blowguns). Your videos are an inspiration to us.

Thanks for sharing. You're in!

Todd


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

My return

A few years ago a got a Doberman Puppy name Duke. My time was spent training and exercising him. I always had too find new ways of working him. I was in a store and found the '' Hyper Dog Slingshot". We both had fun with it. He got bored but I didn't. I seen another slingshot at Walmart and bought it for my self. I would shoot it while walking and working him at our wooded play ground. I was amazed at the accuracy I was achieving. I went on line found this forum and made my first natural from a branch I cut at our play ground. I shot even better with the natural. I continued to grow in enthusiasm and woulds always bring a slingshot when working Duke. Well Duke ended up getting sick and I had to put him down. I miss him and miss my dad but continued shooting till this day. I continue to go to the place that I would work Duke and shoot. I have an outdoor hiking/shooting course set up there. I'll never forget My father or Duke because I think of them every time I shoot. I'll still have my first natural I found on my hike with Duke.My father introduced me to slingshots and my buddy Duke brought me back. I think I'm going to stick around this time.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I truly am sorry for the loss of both your father and your faithful friend. Thanks for the glimpse into your inspiration to be a better shot.

Todd


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Oh treefork I feel with you ... I lost my grandfather to cancer and my 13y old dalmatian Hugo had to be put down too.

Me and my parents were present when the lady vet injected him because, of the reason we had to kill him, he suffered great pain in his legs and could barely walk, it happened at our home. She first gave him aneasthetics and then the deadly stuff. I didn't know what to expect and I was crying together with my mom and then he started screaming, literally almost human like scream of pain, almost as if he was fighting the stuff because he didn't want to leave. In the end the vet had to inject him two more times (all into the heart) because he struggled so much. I felt hate for her because I thought she didn't know what she was doing and was causing him unnecessary pain.

Oh man I got carried away with reminiscing after I read your story treefork, sry. Here is the ss story.

When I was younger I had a little multi purpose knife ( a no brand one that looked like a victorinox ) with which I would make simple Y branch slingshots with rubber from bike tires or model-airplane square rubber ( dont know what youcall it in english ) and shoot stones at everything I fancied.

I returned to slinging last year after I watched a bunch of videos on youtube of guys making wonderful slingshots and partly because of me procrastinating so much.

So then I went forking and sawed a big half dead oak branch off a big oak from which I made my SSStake sling which is practically a Six circles design by Jörg Sprave with a stake-y handle (look in my gallery). I was eager to test it out and I didn't know at that time that you can attach bands OTT on a thin fork like that one so I just fashioned some kind of crude TTF attachment. So I took it out to an agricultural field with no crops in the fall when i went for a walk with our new whippet puppy girl. I found some nice round stones and proceeded to shoot at a small concrete structure that sits in the middle of the field. Now in the meantime I also started to make a second ss and badly cut my shooting thumb with my mora companion. I think my bandaged thumb was the main reason I had a partial fork hit which changed the trajectory of the stone massively. It went off in a big arc with a huge spin on it. It flew like a soccerball does when a prof. player shoots it or like in the stupid movie with Angelina Jolie in which the fired bullets from hand guns around objects successfully and with ease just by simply twisting the hand while firing. AND IT HIT. Almost dead center into my imaginary target on the concrete, the stone shattered and I was just like... WTF did someone else seen this? The puppy was behind me having fun and nobody else was there. I felt amazing, partly because of the adrenaline that rushed into my blood after I got scared I would hurt another finger or a whole hand when I felt the fork hit, and mainly because of what I just saw.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

JohnKrakatoa....welcome to the forum and welcome to the giveaway. I'm sorry to hear of your dog.

Thanks for sharing your story, It's strange how often that when that one shot comes...no one is around to prove it. It doesn't take away from it being a great shot.

Hopefully the fork is ok and still useable.

You're in!

Todd


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Wow, this thread is running into some deep waters. It has made me think of my first slingshot. i too got my first from my dad. He passed in '99. When I was 8 years old he made me a natural fork with fat office bands on it and a pouch from the tongue of an old pair of suede converse sneakers that i had out grown. I was very upset when I outgrew those sneakers. They were the pair of sneakers that,as an 8 year old, I was convinced made me run faster, jump higher, and practically run up walls! Hahaha. You would think Hermes himself gave them to me.
My Pop knew how upset I was and told me that i could still have a piece of my magic shoes. It was the pouch on my first slingshot which, much to the disapproval of my mother, he gave me when we went out fishing one time. Talk about a memory!! Fishing with my hero, getting and shooting a slingshot at the beach, and still having a small part of a "magical" pair of shoes. He was a great Dad, friend, and guy. You know, a guy's guy. Bigger than life, the way fathers are supposed to be. I, like many of you guys , miss my old man.
Now that I am a new father myself (we have a 1 year old) I look forward to creating moments like that with my child(and any other kids we have in the future).
The other day I left a backpack lying around that has slingshot stuff in it. This is what I walked back into the living room to find my wife looking at and shaking her head:








And yes, it was a polymorph shooter!! 
Great giveaway GW/Todd. Thanks for letting me stroll through my past and share it here.
Be well,
SF/Angelos


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Well a few years back I had my son and nephew out hunting we had taken 4 squirrels and a **** when two men and a boy drive up and asked us what we were doing. my son said we were hunting squirrels with slingshots and they laughed at us and said they were to but with a 22 and 12 ga and laughed again. my nephew asked if they had taken any and the said they seen some but had missed about that time the boy with them had seen the squirrels and **** and told his dad that they should get slingshot to hunt with and he told him no that it was a waste of time and the boy said we have shot at 7 today and did not get one they have 4 and a ****. we could kill them if we had slingshots at that time the man asked me if we really took them with slingshots and my son said you don't see any guns do you. the boy kept saying all we need is a slingshot so I ask the man if I could give him one and he said he did not mind so I gave him one of my spares showed him how to shoot it and he was good right off the bat. they thanked us and head on down the road with the boy saying we can get some now daddy you don't have to miss any more. My nephew asked if I thought that the boy would hunt with it and I told them I had no dout that he would and may take more than his dad and the other man would it was a eye opener for my son and nephew I do belive.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

SmilingFury....now I know why you are smiling....you have great memories to look back on. Thanks for sharing a couple of those with us. I hope you and your child make some of those memories in the future.

Angelos....you are in!

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Ghost...thanks for sharing. A day out hunting with friends and family is a great day. Even better when you can share a passion such as slingshots with a stranger and possibly make a new friend.

You are in!

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

WOW...there has been some great memories and some good fun so far. This is exactly what I was looking for.

I'm glad that everyone is liking this. I had second thought about asking for memories and such, but now I'm glad I did. These reinforce that there are people in the world that really care about what matters...family and friends, both 2 and 4 legged, and getting together for some fun...even if it is just for an afternoon.

Let's keep this going....even if you are already entered, don't be shy if you have something else you want to put up here.

So far, here are the ones entered

1. Charles....not officially by his choosing (I'm still hoping he will reconsider)

2. individual

3. TSM

4. Treefork

5. JohnKraktoa

6. SmilingFury

7. Ghost0311/8541

I'm looking forward to more great reading.

Todd


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

* Hunting Pic Coming Up, If You Dont Like It Dont Look !*

Thanks for the chance,

Mine has to be my shot on the running rabbit, me and 3 friends had been ferreting a banking at the side of a dual carriageway. The action had been fast and consistent and a good few rabbits in the bag, some holes went under a hedge and was impossible to net, so i was placed on that bit of the warren, incase i could pick any off with the catty, well i did just that, i spotted a rabbit doing whats known as hole hopping, this is were the ferret pushes the rabbit out 1 hole for it to go down another, so i got ready to shoot and as it bolted and went to hop into another hole, i pulled the 25-20mm single theraband well past my shoulder and sent the 12mm steel to its skull. Rolling the rabbit onto its side. I hadnt felt that good about pulling a shot of since my first kill. I was ecstatic and the fists began punching the air straight away ha. A shot i will always remember


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

youcanthide....thanks for the taking us along on the hunt. I can almost see the rabbit and the shot taking place. A humane kill is what every hunter is looking for....a great shot is what makes it memorable.

By the way....great looking shooter and rabbit.

You're in!

Todd


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

hey Grey Wolf congrats on your 1000 post may ya have many more :thumbsup:


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Thanks Jeff....come join the fun. Tell us about some of the fun you have had with a slingshot. I'm sure you have at least one good story for us.

Todd


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello GrayWolf and congratulations! My story is not heart warming as the others and comes very close to contravening the standards of the community. A few years back I had one of the older style Marksman sling shots with the extended forks (think HyperDog)I would shoot in my back yard using pieces of wheel weights that I clipped off with sidecutters. The neighbors to the right of me had a very sweet lil poodle/shih tzu mix that was an absolute darling and we were pals. I was out in the yard shooting one evening and Princess was watching with her usual interest and barking whenever I would hit the can and suddenly she yelped and jumped just as I was drawing back. I heard someone laughing and saw that the 2 guys that lived across the alley were drinking beer and shooting a BB gun and one them had just shot my buddy for fun. Since I was already loaded, locked and ready to rock My Irish almost got away from me. They had a couple of six packs on the picnic table in the the yard so I put one of those chunks of lead through both of those instead of their drainpipe. Both blew up very satisfactorily with geysers of foam, busted glass following the sound of impact. They hit the dirt and I yelled, HEY! Mother....s! The Sweet Little dog has a friend that ain't neither one of those things and He shoots back! I ran out my gate into theirs, took the BB gun and wrapped it around a tree. Now THAT was FUN. My apologies for any that may be offended, but cruelty pisses me off.


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

good for u flipgun i dont like when people hurt animals like that either i have 2 shih tzus and love them to death if someone did that to my puppies well i wont go there i may get in trouble


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

They drew first blood.


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

yup they should of just shot at the cans or bottles thats what we did and we still had fun


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Flipgun....while it's not a "fun" shot, it does fall in the category of a great shot . You used the shot to end the abuse and no one truly got hurt as the result of a shot you made. I applaud you for defending you friend.

Thanks for the story and standing up for someone who could not defend themselves.

You're in!

Todd


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

treefork said:


> My return
> 
> A few years ago a got a Doberman Puppy name Duke. My time was spent training and exercising him. I always had too find new ways of working him. I was in a store and found the '' Hyper Dog Slingshot". We both had fun with it. He got bored but I didn't. I seen another slingshot at Walmart and bought it for my self. I would shoot it while walking and working him at our wooded play ground. I was amazed at the accuracy I was achieving. I went on line found this forum and made my first natural from a branch I cut at our play ground. I shot even better with the natural. I continued to grow in enthusiasm and woulds always bring a slingshot when working Duke. Well Duke ended up getting sick and I had to put him down. I miss him and miss my dad but continued shooting till this day. I continue to go to the place that I would work Duke and shoot. I have an outdoor hiking/shooting course set up there. I'll never forget My father or Duke because I think of them every time I shoot. I'll still have my first natural I found on my hike with Duke.My father introduced me to slingshots and my buddy Duke brought me back. I think I'm going to stick around this time.


Good stuff. What will make a terrific embellishment to your anecdote is a pic of the first natural you found with Duke.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

This is a story about a little maple fork found on the side of the road. A few years back we had a huge wind storm come through our part of the world. My mom lost power for a few weeks, and there were some dangerously dangling lines that also came down with the branches. For weeks we had piles of wood everywhere, down every residential street and ever side street. So much in fact that lots usually used for pumpkin or Christmas tree sales were converted to firewood holding areas. Well, down one of my usual sneak around traffic side street still held piles of branches, so after looking at them for awhile, I finally stopped and quickly garbed a few. So from this rescue I had made several maple fork naturals, among the trimmings was a small little fork about 4" tall with a one inch gap between the forks and 1/2" tips, now this was back when I first started so everything I made was oversized, but something about this little fork drew me to it. So, a little trimming, a little sanding, and my first try at a CA finish and it was born. Our best friend saw it not long after it was dry and loved it too and showed that she could use it safely, so I gave it to her. Months later she was on a camping trip and a boy was among the group of adults, he had just lost his father. My friend was shooting at leafs hanging over water and the little boy saw and wanted to try. So permission was asked and the boy had a rock sling good time for the week that they were there. Then the little maple came back to me, this time for repairs, fork hits, so I fixed it and gave it back to my friend I also gave her a wider gapped shooter for the boy, who I hear is now a much better shot ????


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

^^^^^^ GREAT STORY^^^^^^

( made me smile from half way until the end)


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Individual said:


> Drawing on my birthday!
> 
> Well, I haven't been shooting long, so I don't have many experiences. At the time, It wasn't fun. But now I look back on it. I laugh and think how silly it was
> I went out forking with my family and nan, We went to the local pond and it was all going good.
> ...


Im february 12th


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

I have posted this day before on here... but its probably my best day out with my slingshot... ive had many... but this tops them all...

Me and my son (rhys 3yrs) ... headed out with our shooters..a pocket full of ammo and my whippet pup...
Our aim... to take a nice squirrel for the ferrets dinner... and for rhys to enjoy himself...
We headed to the woods at the back of our house... a good place for the tree rats!...
We seen a couple... but unfortunatley they werent presenting a good shot...
And as a believer of... if you cant kill it... then dont take the shot.... i withdrew to the dismay of rhys...
'Just hit it dad'....
I promptly explained my reasoning and we carried on...
Rhys had a good few shots at different things....
I have adopted safety glasses of late...when practicing...for both of us...
But 'hunting' for me... adopts a different approach.
We headed on through the woods...and came across the rope swing i had rigged up last year... almost 12 months ago to be precise... he was a little young a year ago... but today he wanted a go on it...
And again...and again...and again...
The gutty's taken a back seater... and a few shots on our walk back gave the bands a stretch before we got home...
I would have loved a picture with rhys holding a squirrel...
But unfortunatley... they eluded me today...
Still... he got out and about... as he does most days... beats him sat infront of the tv...
Hes the next generation...of hunters... and catapult wierdos  .... and i take great pride in his skills... i call them 'skills'... because hes got more than most 3 year olds.... ok, hes not going to be cuttinf cards anytine soon... but hes got the basics...and the seed planted  ....
A couple of pictures from our outing today...
Thankyou for looking.
LEE.








SHHHH DAD.... THE SQUIRRELS WILL HEAR YOU...


















































PUP- CATCH ME IF YOU CAN 








OH...YOU CAN!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

oh they can! Looks you three had a great time B.P.R. We too have a little whippet. Damsel we call Maya. She is 7 months old.

http://thewhippetarchives.net/details.php?id=191849


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

JohnKrakatoa said:


> oh they can! Looks you three had a great time B.P.R. We too have a little whippet. Damsel we call Maya. She is 7 months old.
> http://thewhippetarchives.net/details.php?id=191849


I have 2 whippets... the pup is non pedgree...

The other is a pedigree...

http://thewhippetarchives.net/details.php?id=110908


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

PorkChopSling...A great story that proves there is a silver lining in every cloud...or wind storm in this case. I'm glad that no one in your family was hurt in the storm. It's amazing how something as simple as a forked stick can make someone smile and forget their pain for a while.

Thanks for sharing.

You're in!

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

B.P.R....I must have missed this story before, so I'm very happy you shared it again. The pictures tell the story very well....and that smile...that is one happy boy. What a beautiful area to be out in. I can only dream of having a spot like that.

Thank you for sharing.

You're in!

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Here is the updated list:

1. Charles....not officially by his choosing (I'm still hoping he will reconsider)

2. individual

3. TSM

4. Treefork

5. JohnKraktoa

6. SmilingFury

7. Ghost0311/8541

8. youcanthide

9. Flipgun

10. PorkChopSling

11. B.P.R.

There is still a lot of time to get your stories and pictures in.

Thanks to all who have already entered.

Todd


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks graywolf. What a great idea for a competition..


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

My dad made my first slingshot when I was about 7 years old and I've always had one

around since then. He was a very good shot with one, as well as with any firearm.

When I first saw a video of Rufus Hussey shooting a few years ago it reminded me so much of my dad.

He shot pretty much instinctively which I can't do to save my neck.

Once when I was about 16 he was showing one of my younger cousins how to shoot, I told

him I could out shoot him. We each put put up a dollar a can for five cans at about 45'

I lost 4 bucks.

Dad passed in 98 and I miss him still.







This was his last flip

Thanks Todd,

Jim/rs


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Rockslinger...Sounds like you and your dad had a great relationship. It looks like your dad made some cool frames as well.

Thank you for sharing.

You're in!

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Here is the up to date list

1. Charles....not officially by his choosing (I'm still hoping he will reconsider)

2. individual

3. TSM

4. Treefork

5. JohnKraktoa

6. SmilingFury

7. Ghost0311/8541

8. youcanthide

9. Flipgun

10. PorkChopSling

11. B.P.R.

12. Rockslinger

I know there is more great stories and pictures out there.

And don't forget SmilingFury's 1000 post giveaway. He has several great looking frames he is giving away with several chances to win. Go over to his post and have some fun...http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29111-smilingfury-1000-post-giveaway/

Todd


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

ups ! sorry pleas remove or show me how to !


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Once upon a time far far away (from the USA)
42 years ago in Berlin in a garden.....................
So my Story is my grand grand mother she use to sit in the summer in her garden under the sherry tree with a slingshot and ask me to help her keeping the birds away from the sherries
I just can tell this story because my mom visited lately and my wife asks her what's that slingshot virus is al about in our family,my to suns her husband (me) because she had never any contact with it so my mom started to tell her that it might be her grand mother ho planted the seed of slingshots in my brain with this nice "sherry tree slingshot protecting" story
I have to say my mom told me I was 3 years old so I was really stoke't to hear this
That's it for today
Cheers


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Leon, thanks for sharing. Sounds like slingshots run deep in your family. The slingshot virus is very contagious and it's a sickness that I'm glad to have.

You're in!

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

The updated list is:

1. Charles....not officially by his choosing (I'm still hoping he will reconsider)

2. individual

3. TSM

4. Treefork

5. JohnKraktoa

6. SmilingFury

7. Ghost0311/8541

8. youcanthide

9. Flipgun

10. PorkChopSling

11. B.P.R.

12. Rockslinger

13. Leon13

I know that there is more stories out there. There are a lot of people having a good time shooting. What about all the contests...the hunting, shooting in the back yard or at the local pond?

To get things going again, here is one of mine.

Back in 2012, I started up in this great hobby. I became a member of the forum around that time. After hearing about the upcoming Summer Nationals, I made arrangements to get some time off of work and made the trek. I got off work early that night around 10pm, went home, pack up my stuff and headed out. 8 hours later, I arrived at the tournament sight. As the morning wore on, I met some of the nicest people have ever met. They made me feel like I belonged there. They made sure I was included in everything...I was even on a 3 person team for the nerf ball shoot...man, did we get whooped...by 3 of the best shooters around...MJ, Nathan, and Ray. Once all the tournament shooting was done, some of us went back to the range and started shooting again, this time, just for the fun of shooting. There was card cutting, Nathan and Ray showed me how it was done, and everyone was trying to hit the smallest target we could find. Everyone was laughing and encouraging each other to find a new target. Later on, we went for a walk around the area and cut some forks to take home. I didn't plan on taking any, but was talked into it....and I'm glad I did. I ended up with 2 nice naturals that I will have forever. At the end of the day, was the dinner and awards presentation. The dinner was excellent and the company even better. It was one of the best days I had had in a long, long time. I got to shoot till I couldn't see straight, met some of the best shooters and nicest people one could ever know, and even took home an award. Looking back, I know that was the day that I truly became hooked on slingshots.

Todd


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

You're In! (sort of  )


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

flipgun said:


> You're In! (sort of  )


I can't remember where or when, but I fairly sure I've been told that before :iono: :rofl:


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

My wife keeps track of most stuff. :blink:


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Well my story does not compare to the others posted. But I will share anyway.

When I was a kid, probably 10 or 11, my father gave me his Saunders Falcon slingshot. I was very excited about it. I remember walking around and gathering every acorn I could find and filling 5 gallon buckets with them for slingshot ammo. My favorite thing to do was shoot at high targets. I would aim for very high tree branches and shoot for hours.

I remember breaking my first set of tubes. I was so bummed. I remember thinking that I would never get to shoot again.

The next day when my father came home from work he had with him three new tube sets. I was so excited. I remember trying to put them on the Saunders dry and couldn't do it. I asked my dad for help and I remember him showing me the rubbing alcohol trick.

Those days are my fondest slingshot memories.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

NF...Thanks for sharing a great memory with us. Your dad had great taste in shooters...the Saunders line was and is a great line up of shooters.

Father/son time is some of the best time there is.

And as far as stories comparing to each other, that isn't what this is about. Every one of the stories and memories that have been shared have been from the heart of the person telling them. I'm honored that you and everyone else are willing to share them with me and with the rest of the forum.

You are in!

Todd


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

One of the most memorable experiences I have had with slingshots was a daddy daughter camp we did with church. There wasn't an age requirement for the camp, the only requirement was that father and daughter were there. So we had girls through middle aged women there with their dads. We had the camp outside an open air barn that had lighting. After dinner I set up a catch box with a few cans and paper cups as targets. I had brought more than 500 marbles as ammo. All 500 of those marbles ended up somewhere in the barn(a few being in the catchbox). Everyone had a blast and several people were natural shots right off the start. One thing to add is it is amazing how quickly fork hits can be added to a slingshot. I still have those slingshots and none of them took on any mortal damage. The best part was that it was mostly the daughters that came in and shot. Some of the dads came in and took a few shots, but it was the girls and women that really worked over the slingshots. My favorite part was the smiles of these people that haven't ever shot a slingshot and are unlikely to do it on their own again.

I want to add my story of how I ended up with slingshots as a hobby. I never owned a slingshot as a kid and only shot a friends a few times. It is something that I had put behind me as a kids toy. Then I had a friend set up a game of slingshot paintball. I have played paintball with guns and figured that a slingshot wouldn't hurt at all. I learned quickly that a slingshot works just fine for paintball and the welts that follow. We all had a blast. The only problem is I hated the feel of the daisy b52 in my hand. I started searching for something better and came across the forum. My first thought after looking around was that a non braced slingshot had to be heck to draw back and keep steady in the hand.(those daisy tubes have a decent pull weight). Needless to say that after reading enough, I was finally convinced to try something out. I got some theratube red and made a very ugly mesquite natural. It did get me hooked and here I still am.

Well I hope I didn't ramble to much and it makes sense(If so..it is your torture to read)


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Parnell....2 great stories!! The father/daughter camp sounds fun. The smiles alone are a huge reward for a few small dents. If you have read about my experiences with the Ronald McDonald House shoots, you know why I go....to see those smiles.

And paintball with a slingshot!! That is something I want to try. I'm not sure my old bones would hold up but it might be worth it to do it once.

Thanks for sharing your great experiences.

You're in!

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

New update! We are up to 15 in the contest. Here's the list:

1. Charles....not officially by his choosing (I'm still hoping he will reconsider)

2. individual

3. TSM

4. Treefork

5. JohnKraktoa

6. SmilingFury

7. Ghost0311/8541

8. youcanthide

9. Flipgun

10. PorkChopSling

11. B.P.R.

12. Rockslinger

13. Leon13

14. NaturalFork

15. parnell

We have just over 2 weeks left....plenty of time for mort entries.

Don't forget to get over and enter SmilingFury's contest (just look for one of the Baseball Furies from The Warriors) He has some sweet looking shooters he is giving away. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29111-smilingfury-1000-post-giveaway/

Also, Parnell is giving away 2 awesome looking ammo pouches (he does some mighty fine work :bowdown. Get over there and give it your best guess....twice . http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29640-giveaway-read-post-1-for-details/

Let's show these guys some support.

Todd


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

Unfortunately my story isnt that long like the others and there isnt any pictures or videos as it was spur of the moment. I dont condone inflicting pain on animals by the way as this was in my younger years, now here it is. Me and my grandpa always talked about hunting and different weapons and tools to use. The idea of a slingshot came up as he told me how they used to use them back in italy on their farms as young boys during ww2. He saw how much i had brought up slingshots and the interest i had taken in them. One day in the summer he went to pennsylvania with my cousins and family as we usually do as a tradition but i couldn't come along as i had homework to do. They go out for the day and come back late, im still doing my work and i get it pretty much all done. A day or two after he goes to pennsylvania he brought back a little present for me, my first slingshot! I still have it on me in my drawer, one of those wooden painted figure models with the cheap yellow tubes attached. It was the funnest thing i ever had gotten into! I practiced with that thing and got the feel of what its like to begin slingshooting. I was awfully terrible at shooting and the general idea of it is actually embarrasing now that i look back at it . So one day i found a squirrel when i was walking around my familys property who was perched in a huge tree. Since i had taken an interest in hunting i figured lets have a go at it! The squirrel was hanging upside down on one of the huge limbs sticking out from the tree and he started chirping, barking, and wildly flailing his tail around after looking at me. I figured at the time that the squirrel may have rabies as when i tried waving around and attempting to scare it away from the house it wouldnt budge and still barking. I picked up a random rock i found off of the ground, almost like a marble but not too perfectly round. I took aim extremely awkwardly just to not actually hit him but scare him off. I pulled back and pointed the forks forward at my target. I released and watched as the little rock sailed through the air and smack the squirrel directly in the eye! The rock bounced off after delivering the devastating blow and the squirrel hit smack onto the ground. Instant kill.i still believe that was the best shot i had ever taken in my life, despite being so terrible when it came to even skim a milk container for target practice, guess it goes to show theres a marksman in all of us.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Slinger16....first off...thanks for sharing your early hunting memories with a slingshot.

Sadly to say, one of the rules of the contest is that you have a minimum of 100 posts. There is still 2 weeks before the close of the contest so you have plenty of time. Once you get to 100, come back and let me know and I'll happily add you to the list.

Todd


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

Ah damn my apologies. I'll have to get right on that!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

First off Congrats on your 1000 posts..As a avid back packer..this was many years ago..few years after Grand father got me a marks man sling shot.

I spent many hours learning to shoot at what I see ..instant style..see it shoot it...So now for the adventure tale..a pal of mine named mark..we both packed up our

Back packs for a weekend jont in the woods...we came to a nice spot..small creek flowing water..some what of a clear area....We set up for the nights stay..

Mark dug a Dakota fire hole..to leave no trace we was there..what we packed in ..we took out..well as I was sitting at a make shift table...Mark yelled at me..

Don't move just still..What? There is a skunk under your feet..Man Thought little fella don't bite me or spray me....As for mark he was laying in a make shift hammock

He said wat ya gonna do? I replied flip a slice of bread with peanut on it & flip it about 10 to 15 feet away..Hoping the skunk would get a wiff of the peanut..sure enough the skunk went for the bread...I sat there waiting for the right moment to get a head shot...I said to my self..Lord let this shot be true with a clean kill..

ker wack..instant kill..did not even spray...My buddy mark said ..best shot I have ever seen you make...Well walked up to the skunk with a hook fork stick..

Said I will dispatch this ..some place in the woods..Other big birds have to eat as well....Not the greatest tale of many of my adventures ..But one of the very first..

about in the year of 1958 or 1959 as best I can remember.....Oh yeah had a chipmunk run up my pants leg a few weeks after that...so in love with the slingshot today

AKA Oldmiser


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Oldmiser...Welcome to the forum and thank you for sharing one of your many adventures. I really like the part about the chipmunk...but,I bet you didn't laugh while it was happening. I have heard stories about people shooting skunks where they didn't spray.....but have never been that lucky, but all the ones I have shot were sick.

You're in!

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Here is the updated list:

1. Charles....not officially by his choosing (I'm still hoping he will reconsider)

2. individual

3. TSM

4. Treefork

5. JohnKraktoa

6. SmilingFury

7. Ghost0311/8541

8. youcanthide

9. Flipgun

10. PorkChopSling

11. B.P.R.

12. Rockslinger

13. Leon13

14. NaturalFork

15. parnell

16. Oldmiser

Slinger16 will be in as soon as he gets a few more posts.

Don't forget to get you guess, movie quote and ugly shirt pic in for SmilingFury's contest http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29111-smilingfury-1000-post-giveaway/

And get over to Parnell's contest and guess the number of ammo to will one of 2 great looking ammo pouches http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29640-giveaway-read-post-1-for-details/

Todd


----------



## melvin (Jan 11, 2011)

When I was 5 or 6 years old my family had to move from the Chicago area back to Missouri, my father was 4F for WWII and my grandfather had been injured on the farm. When we got there my Dad parked our old 1935 Dodge in the barn, the sparrows had a hey day messing up the car. .22 ammunition was all but impossible to get so Dad decided to make a sling shot to try and control the sparrow population. He made one using a piece of broken tree limb, some bands from an old innertube and a piece of leather from an old shoe. Didn't look like much but Dad killed the first 7 sparrows he shot at. There was nothing any cowboy star of the day could do to match that. That started my slingshot days,I didn't do much with them for many years but now I'm back and loving it.

Melvin (,75 years old and still a kid at heart)


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Melvin...It's always amazed me what family members will sacrifice to help each other. Moving the whole family to help out is an act of love. Your story proves that a slingshot doesn't have to be pretty to be functional and that in the end, it's the shooter, not the frame that makes the shot.

Thanks for sharing.

You're in!

Todd


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

Not to a 100 yet,but i allready have my story written down incase i mak it. And if i don't,lotta fun tryin!
You are all "GREAT" folks !!!
Thank You

Mike


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

AmmoMike said:


> Not to a 100 yet,but i allready have my story written down incase i mak it. And if i don't,lotta fun tryin!
> You are all "GREAT" folks !!!
> Thank You
> 
> Mike


Mike, I'm pretty sure you are going to make it. Almost 2 weeks left in this one.

Looking forward to reading your story.

Todd


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

There are some great stories here to read. I have enjoyed it. Guys come join in and give us some more.

Graywolf, thank you for the giveaway!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi Todd sorry I have not been in the game long here. I still would love to play though

I have many moments that I could share and I have made so many friends on here sense I began my journey. Thanks for the giveaway and keeping things alive. This is my son with his new slingshot. He is not good yet but he tries.

Chris


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

rockslinger said:


> My dad made my first slingshot when I was about 7 years old and I've always had one
> 
> around since then. He was a very good shot with one, as well as with any firearm.
> 
> ...


 :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Hi Todd sorry I have not been in the game long here. I still would love to play though
> 
> I have many moments that I could share and I have made so many friends on here sense I began my journey. Thanks for the giveaway and keeping things alive. This is my son with his new slingshot. He is not good yet but he tries.
> 
> Chris


Chris....it doesn't matter how long in time you have been here, only that you have over 100 posts....and you have several times that. So, please, give us a story...I want to add you to this list.

Your son's smile tells a lot. It shows that he is having a lot of fun....and that's what it's all about.

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Quercusuber....I'm sure that you have some great stories. There has to be at least one time that stands out where you had a great day.

Please, come join in on the fun.

Todd


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Alright my first exsperience was when I was alilttle kid with my dad. Inner tubes and a tree fork. It shot crappy but I loved it! I have not shot much sense I was little. Now my wife and I shoot once a night for an hour or so in the basement. My son shoots marshmallows with us. Most fun I have had in a while. Sorry I do not disclose to much about me around here. You will get to know me  I started about 4 months ago and I have a nice collection of shooters, met some awsome people, I have cut some cards and other stuff. I'll go for badges sometime this summer I think. Shooting is one of the highlights for me on a daily bases. Well Todd sorry I could not give you a better story. Mabe after I get to be a slingshot veteran I'll have some more stories.  for my son he loves shooting too. His name is Semper. What a great kid. Thank you for a great giveaway!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

S.S. Slinger, it sounds like you and your family have found something to do together. Spending time together is important, something more family need.

Thanks for sharing and I'm looking forward to seeing some videos this summer of some of those card cuts and other badges.

You're in!

Todd

p.s. I wish my form was as good as Semper's....looks like he's a natural.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

GrayWolf said:


> S.S. Slinger, it sounds like you and your family have found something to do together. Spending time together is important, something more family need.
> 
> Thanks for sharing and I'm looking forward to seeing some videos this summer of some of those card cuts and other badges.
> 
> ...


Thanks Todd. And I have videos of the card cuts however I'm having a hard time posting. This is my sons shooter but I was testing tubes so I used it to cut the cards. All were shot at about 28 feet. Not trying to compete just having fun with challenging myself. Thanks again.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Alright, I pass with one & four, & I'll only enter this one, so I should be good with three, too...so here goes:

Tentacle Toast's best experience with a slingshot...

A handful of friends & I went to a popular wooded park here in Western New York called Zoar Valley. It's vast & wooded, with cliffs & streams, & just an all around great place to be (there's even some nudists that frequent certain parts in the summer, but they're vestiges of the 60's, so you're just as well to miss them  ). At any rate, we were all late teens/early twenties, & in the mix was this one girl who I always had a thing for, but just couldn't seem to get in her pants despite my best efforts. Yada yada, lots of unfamily-friendly drugs & alcohol later, & the majority either went on to explore the park, or passed out due to over consumption. Now these Tentacles have always enjoyed a nice buzz of various varieties, but bungling inebreation has never been one of them...well wouldn't cha know it?! Same for her! SOO, with all my manliest suavity, I built a fire, raided one of the coolers that contained actual food, & prepared dinner for a bunch of us (couldn't make it look like I was trying to impress her TOO much). Needless to say, we were the only two eating, but it was alright; others were coming & going, occupied with their own doings, & leaving us two un-sober-yet-coherent cohorts to our cavorting (LoL). Now, not being one used to failure, being shot down by this chick before had me a bit nervous as to what to do next..Enter my therapy in stressful times (& non) since childhood...MY SLINGSHOT!!! Whenever I had these get togethers, especially with this alcohol leaning lot, I would bring along a sling, as I'd still have some constitution remaining after they lost theirs, but before I succumbed to whatever substance was on my menu. This was just such an occasion, but now there were two  . I grabbed my wrist rocket from out my backpack & asked her to give me a target. She said "How about that tree over there" pointing to a tree just across the creek. I looked back at her with an "are you kidding?" look, & said "How about that dead stick on that branch (of that tree)...I'll bet I could break it right off..." "OK, go for it.." she said, doubtingly. I picked up a rock, & took a shot.....THWAP-AP-AP-AP-AP... just about 3" too low; hit the branch, but not the stick. She made some inaudible sound (though I did detect some surprise), but I didn't look back; like a boss, I just brushed it off, reached down, & grabbed another rock...WSHHHTICKK...bullseye! It broke with a glorious shatter of bone dry, dead kindling, & I hear "Oh, wow! Nice shot!" I said "here, your turn.." to which she said that she never (*gasp*) "used" -i'll never forget her inflection on the word "used"-one before...I'm in..."REALLY?! here, let me show you...!" And I did. 
We shot that thing for well over an hour. I'm not going to lie, I never did get in her pants, but i enjoyed the sh¡t out of that time with her, & I've got that old slingshot to thank. The fact that she wasn't easy made her all the more attractive, but after that at least she had some respect for me...she even got me another one for my birthday that fall


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

I guess this is my most fun time with a slingshot and gave me the biggest laugh at myself.

A couple of years ago someone suggested shooting through the hole of a polo mint.So I accepted the challenge like any shooter would and purchased one pack of polo mint,one pack to start with because I shoot penny sized targets from 8M. So I thought a few mints would do before I got the job done,to my surprise I smashed every polo mint ah well must be a bad day so purchased four more packs and same thing happened smashed everyone ok I thought maybe two bad days surely I can't have three bad days in a row,so I purchased four more packs smashed everyone again.Well I was about to hang up my slingshot for good when I had a thought check what size the hole in the mint is,I was using 9.5mm steel,so I purchased my tenth pack 8mm frigging hole LMAO

I could not stop laughing for a week at how dumb I was I usually check everything mind you two years on and my home still smells minty haha!

You know I never did try 7mm steel after that maybe I'll pick some up and get on it this year,I say maybe because I'm sick of polo mints Lol


----------



## projector101 (Aug 19, 2013)

Alright, here I go... Last summer was super boring. Mostly I just sat around doing nothing. One day I decided to go down to my neighborhood pound and find some wood for a bow. There weren't any good sticks. But I noticed several Y-shaped sticks on the ground. I went home with a few and tied some office rubber bands on it. For a pouch I used a strip of duct tape.I had so much fun shooting marbles! After a few re-tyings after the bands broke, I bought a Trumark slingshot on Amamon. The rest of the summer was filled with shooting shoe boxes from across the backyard. My favorite slingshot experience was this day, the day I was bitten by the bug.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Tentacle Toast....I do appreciate that you kept it PG-13 . Sounds like you had a wee bit of a wild side in your youth...partying and 'chasing'. Can't blame a guy for that :naughty: . It sounds like the slingshot helped you learn a valuable lesson...sometimes it's the chase and not the trophy.

Thanks for sharing.

You're in!

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Tube Shooter....I started laughing half way through the story. I was laughing because I can see myself doing the exact same thing, and I bet a lot of others here can relate as well.

It was a long day at work and I really needed this....thanks!

You're in!

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Projector101...something as simple as a forked stick, rubber bands and duct tape can be more relaxing (and fun) than anything else I know.

Welcome to the forum....and the addiction!

Thanks for sharing.

You're in!

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

This is what I've been looking for....coming home from work and reading some great stories. Here is the updated list:

1. Charles....not officially by his choosing (I'm still hoping he will reconsider)

2. individual

3. TSM

4. Treefork

5. JohnKraktoa

6. SmilingFury

7. Ghost0311/8541

8. youcanthide

9. Flipgun

10. PorkChopSling

11. B.P.R.

12. Rockslinger

13. Leon13

14. NaturalFork

15. parnell

16. Oldmiser

17. Melvin

18. S.S. Slinger

19. Tentacle Toast

20. Tube Shooter

21. Projector101

I'm still waiting on Slinger16 to get a few more posts, then he will be in as well.

Keep the stories coming!

Todd


----------



## rtaylor129 (Jun 19, 2013)

My fondest memory shooting slingshots was from my childhood. My grandfather set up bottles on a fence post and he sat me down in a gravel path and sad to me you can't come in until each bottle is broke. He then turned around and walked up on the porch and watched me. This was the height of summer and was sat down at about 430 I would say. At the time I was 6 years old and was in a body cast hence the reason I was sat down. So finally at 745 that evening I had finally broken all 30 bottles. When I asked him why he had done this his answer was simple you could shoot them off there with a gun but you will eventually run out of ammo but if you know how to shoot a slingshot you have infinite ammo just need to take care of the bands. His bands were office bands linked together with a felt pad. That was the greatest day I ever spent shooting a slingshot!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Rtaylor....thank you for a great story. I'm guessing that your grandfather was around during the Great Depression. Nothing was wasted and everything had value. I bet he had many more lessons for you after that. My grandfather was similar...he even saved the foil off of sandwiches from fast food places.

I am sorry to say that you don't have the required 100 post yet. But, there is still plenty of time to get them in and be entered. Once you get to 100, stop back here and let me know and I will gladly add you to the list.

Thanks again,

Todd


----------



## rtaylor129 (Jun 19, 2013)

No problem Todd I was away for a bit as I had suffered a severe concussion but I think I am back now


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about your concussion. I hope things are getting better. Glad to have you back.

Todd


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

My Story Is Nothing Compared To Your Stories, But Here It Is Anyways.

After Receiving My First Slingshot And A Bag Of Marbles I Decided To Try And Shoot It In The Backyard. I Set Up A Shoebox And A Can Of Arizona Tea (The Tall Cans). I Couldn't Hit The Darn Thing From 5 Feet Away. After About An Hour Of Shooting The Neighbor Came Over And Tried His Hand At It. Nada As Well. We Sat Outside For Quite A While Longer Until We Could Hit The Can Consistently, Still From Only 5 Feet Away. The Marbles Weren't Piercing The Can, So We Decided To See How Hard They Hit. We Ran Across The Street And Took A Few Grapefruits Off The Tree Across The Street And Tried Our Hands At That. I Could Barely Get The Marbles To Puncture, But My Neighbor, A Year Older And A Shot-Putter, Could Get Those Marbles Whizzing 3/4 The Way Through, Roughly 4 Inches I Would Say. I Was Amazed By The Power This Little Store-bought Slingshot Was Capable Of, And Slingshots Still Fascinate Me With Their Simple Mechanics And Amazing Power. That Day Was The Day I Was Bitten By The Slingshot Bug, And I'm Glad I Was.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

ryguy27 said:


> My Story Is Nothing Compared To Your Stories, But Here It Is Anyways.
> 
> After Receiving My First Slingshot And A Bag Of Marbles I Decided To Try And Shoot It In The Backyard. I Set Up A Shoebox And A Can Of Arizona Tea (The Tall Cans). I Couldn't Hit The Darn Thing From 5 Feet Away. After About An Hour Of Shooting The Neighbor Came Over And Tried His Hand At It. Nada As Well. We Sat Outside For Quite A While Longer Until We Could Hit The Can Consistently, Still From Only 5 Feet Away. The Marbles Weren't Piercing The Can, So We Decided To See How Hard They Hit. We Ran Across The Street And Took A Few Grapefruits Off The Tree Across The Street And Tried Our Hands At That. I Could Barely Get The Marbles To Puncture, But My Neighbor, A Year Older And A Shot-Putter, Could Get Those Marbles Whizzing 3/4 The Way Through, Roughly 4 Inches I Would Say. I Was Amazed By The Power This Little Store-bought Slingshot Was Capable Of, And Slingshots Still Fascinate Me With Their Simple Mechanics And Amazing Power. That Day Was The Day I Was Bitten By The Slingshot Bug, And I'm Glad I Was.


Now I am just curious, but why do you capitalize every single word when you write? You might have your computer set to write a title or something. Just askin'
SF


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Ryguy...That first day we pick up a slingshot is a great memory for most of us, and almost all of us started with a POS slingshot and nasty tubes that come with them...yet here we all are, having a great time.

Thanks for sharing.

You're in!

Todd


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

SmilingFury said:


> Now I am just curious, but why do you capitalize every single word when you write? You might have your computer set to write a title or something. Just askin'
> SF


It's Just An Odd Habit Of Mine. If It Is Bothersome To Read I Would Be Glad To Type Normally. Just Send Me A Message!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Not much activity in the past few days.....but there is still time to get your entry in.

I've added rtaylor. He already had his tale in and as I was going back through a couple of stories, I've noticed that he has made his 100 posts...welcome rtaylor.

Here is the latest up to date list:

1. Charles....not officially by his choosing (I'm still hoping he will reconsider)

2. individual

3. TSM

4. Treefork

5. JohnKraktoa

6. SmilingFury

7. Ghost0311/8541

8. youcanthide

9. Flipgun

10. PorkChopSling

11. B.P.R.

12. Rockslinger

13. Leon13

14. NaturalFork

15. parnell

16. Oldmiser

17. Melvin

18. S.S. Slinger

19. Tentacle Toast

20. Tube Shooter

21. Projector101

22. ryguy27

23. rtaylor

I'm still waiting on Slinger16 to get a few more posts, then he will be in as well.

Everyone has one story that they can tell...let's have 'em!

Todd


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

heres one ive told some folks on here. well, i dont how much of a "conventional slingshot" story this is but it is a memory , me and some friends in high school had a water balloon slingshot. we were at one end of the park shooting diagonally to the other corner. launching some softballs as a way to practice catching fly balls. then we started to launch anything that would fit in the pocket. water bottle, handfuls of pebbles, bag of sand. then out of no where, a golf ball, and yellow ! well right when i was letting go of the pouch, my buddy on the left lost his footing and went down, still holding the tube. the momentum for some reason caused my other buddy on the right to lean towards him. so the shot went left, over a hotel and a big crash. we packed up quick and drove to see what the damage was but saw nothing. later that evening we noticed that the mcdonalds golden archs were not lit on one side- . . . found where the golf ball went. that was well over 100 yards, i still find it hard to believe that it went that far, but then again it was a golf ball and dimpled.

thats my story. btw- do i have enough post ? :lol:


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Imperial, if you brought in a traditional story, it would shock me :neener: . While those water balloon launchers might not be considered traditional, neither are some of the coolest frames that I've seen on this forum. But that doesn't make them wrong...or less fun. I'm just glad that I wasn't the one doing fielding practice with all that different "ammo" you were flinging.

As for having enough posts...I think I can allow it...this time.

Imp...thanks for sharing.

You're in!

Todd


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Well, perhaps I should chip in with my little (true) story

THE MAGIC ARROW.

I am not a good shot. Compared to many members here I am pathetic. I blame this on the fact that I shoot many different types of slingshot and slingbow, many different types of ammo and change the rubber at frequent intervals.

I am quite happy to hit a target the size of a tea plate at 10 metres. But a few months ago something really weird happened. I had made an arrow. One of my usual crude OTT jobbies. More than a metre of heavy bamboo, Gaffers' tape fletching and headed up with a BIG nail. No different to most of mine. Except in one respect...THIS ONE NEVER MISSED !

The first time it hit the bulls eye (about an inch and a half diameter I was delighted with the fluke. The second time I was thinking "Wow...what are the odds?!" By the third time I was laughing at Goddess' sense of humour and saying "Come on now, don't mess with me!"

With my other arrows my shooting was as normal. Could be worse but not very impressive. This continued with the magic arrow to the point that I felt quite ambivalent about shooting it. The totally unaccustomed accuracy unnerved me somewhat. I didn't shoot it often...partially because I didn't want this incredible run of luck to end...and partially because it freaked me out a bit with each succeeding bull's eye.

In the end it died. A particularly powerful shot from TTS sent it through all the layers of cardboard filled boxes , hanging fabrics and other softer stuff impacting violently with the plywood protecting the wall behind The nail was driven deeply into the bamboo splitting it badly.

I was so sad to see it go. I almost felt it should receive a proper burial.

Nothing like it has ever happened again though I make arrows that seem identical and my accuracy remains unimpressive.

I can only put it down to HER impish sense of humour.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Imperial said:


> heres one ive told some folks on here. well, i dont how much of a "conventional slingshot" story this is but it is a memory , me and some friends in high school had a water balloon slingshot. we were at one end of the park shooting diagonally to the other corner. launching some softballs as a way to practice catching fly balls. then we started to launch anything that would fit in the pocket. water bottle, handfuls of pebbles, bag of sand. then out of no where, a golf ball, and yellow ! well right when i was letting go of the pouch, my buddy on the left lost his footing and went down, still holding the tube. the momentum for some reason caused my other buddy on the right to lean towards him. so the shot went left, over a hotel and a big crash. we packed up quick and drove to see what the damage was but saw nothing. later that evening we noticed that the mcdonalds golden archs were not lit on one side- . . . found where the golf ball went. that was well over 100 yards, i still find it hard to believe that it went that far, but then again it was a golf ball and dimpled.
> 
> thats my story. btw- do i have enough post ? :lol:
> 
> Oh wow...a direct hit on the evil empire. Well done that man!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Ruthie, I knew you would have a story, as I love hearing about all the cool things you build. I hope some day that I find a frame that can find the target every time....or at least some of the time :lol:.

Thanks for sharing this with us....I hope you can make another bullseye finder in the near future..

You're in!

Todd


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Well, my story has nothing on the others posted but I'll tell it anyway.

For some reason I've felt compelled to make slingshooting videos almost from the time I joined the forum. I had previously never made a video of any kind and had no background in that sort of thing at all. My goal was to make "regular guy who loves slingshot" videos as a kind of balance against the vids that were the norm at the time from some of the big names. Nothing special, no great feats of skill or strength, just talking about my favorite hobby from a point of view that I thought people could relate to.

Folks seemed to like what I was doing so I kept making videos that were reviews or features on whatever thoughts I was having at the time. I felt (and still mostly do feel) that they were nothing special and the only difference between me and everybody else was that I liked to see myself on camera.

One vid that really stands out for me, though, is the first one I made after getting my SPS. I was in my in-laws garage shooting out on to their driveway because it was pouring rain but I still needed to shoot. The subject was my favorite kind of shooting: can chasing.

I hit the first couple shots but the ammo passed through and didn't really move the can. The next one kicked it out and then I kept chasing it away with subsequent hits. Finally the can was clear out on the edge of the driveway, a good 60'+ from where I was. I thought to myself "I should stop since I've hit several in a row on camera" but before I could act on that thought I was already putting one downrange and connecting with the can.

That was the first time I felt like a *real* shooter that deserved to be putting himself out there and asking people to share in his experiences.

Here's the vid:


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

MJ, I'm glad you finally joined in. That is a great video...I had not seen that one before...great shooting from a fairly new to you frame.

Also, if I may...I have watched most of your videos (I'm fairly ashamed that it's not ALL of them) and I have watched you live in action...your love of all things slingshots comes through loud and clear, all of the time. That is why so many people like to watch your videos.

Thanks for sharing.

You're in!

Todd


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi Graywolf! Here's my story for your drawing. As with most members here I was bitten by the slingshot bug and actually became fairly good at my indoor range in my basement. Can, bottle caps and everything I could shoot at eventually met their demise. I was shoting at a range of 1 5 feet into my newly made catchbox and having a grand old time. My collection grew from a number of bought slingshots and gifts from this generous forum. After a period of over confidence at that range I elected to lower the bar and started shooting a self made PFS that I made from a piece of bamboo cutting board (using Charles' post on that subject as an encouraging guideline). Months went by and I learned the twist and tweak method from Dgui's multitude of incredible videos and actually prided myself with my new found accuracy with such a simple shooter and had lost all fear of a hand or fork hit. Well I made contact with Dgui and he was so enthralled with my enthusiasm he sent me an OPFS as a gift. I was really stoked now! If I could do so well with my infantile creation, certainly I would do so much better with an OPFS. But to be careful, I moved closer to my catchbox and let loose with my first OPFS shot. I can't remember the mechanics of the shot sequence, but I sure remeber the result! I missed the catchbox in its entirety and shot through the wooden blind in my shop room window, through a pane of glass in the window, through the heavier storm window that was outside of the pane and cracked the windshield of my car parked just outside in the driveway! For a second I swelled with pride not having sustained a hand of fork hit with the master's PFS until I realized that I had to inform my wife of the holes I found in the windows of my shop. Fortunately she reacted with a nod and a knowing smile. After all wasn't this the same guy that, while learning to shoot a traditional bow, shot down the driveway into the garage at a McKenzie target positioned near a rear door in the garage, and had the arrow glance off the top of the target, go through the window in the door and end up 300 feet down the road fortunately missing my neigbors boat sitting on blocks in his driveway. I learned there and then that safety is of prime importance when considering a backstop...or at least so I thought. The moral is simple...always beware of your backstop and to the extent that you can be wary of ricochets and windows! But to end this story on a high note, the glazier that repaired the windows, finally got the nerve to ask me if I had used a drill to punch such a nice 3/8 series of holes in the windows. When I embarrassingly looked down and started to talk, he said, with a twinkle inhis eye,... you don't have to tell me....I've done the same thing with my slingshot! As I stated, every cloud has a silver lining, and as a result of my over confidence with my slingshot shooting abilities, I have now made a new friend that shoots along with me and is there for help whenever I feel the need again to punch a hole through some glass.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Tradspirit.....this tale could be told by just about any one of us. I know I have some very "memorable" misses and that I'm glad no one got hurt from them....especially myself as most came back at me .

It's awesome that your wife is so cool about these things....sounds like a special lady.

Thanks for a great story.

You're in!

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Here is a post that Daine sent to me via personal message:

DaineRicePicasso

DaineRicePicasso

100 Post Club


 
Registered









100 posts

LocationGeneva,il

Sent Today, 09:23 PM

I hope its not too late too join the contest. I just got 100 posts.

Well here is my story

About 2 years ago me and my family decided to go on vacation to mexico salamanca. While in mexico it wad very hot me and my dad decided to go to the flea market while my mom stayed in the hotel to cool off from the hot day. When we arrived to the flea market they had a lot of cool things fireworks and even some slingshots I looked at all the cool things and me and my dad bought 2 slingshots one for me and one for him. We also bought some pop fireworks. After

The fun at the market we headed home.i showed my ma what we got and me and my dad put up a sheet hanging from a chair and got a pop can from the garbage. But we forgot to get ammo for the slingshots so we used mexican pesos it was so fun and it was my fist slingshot. Of course we did other things then jist shoot slingshots. I hope you liked my story

Daine Rice Picasso


Reply
Report

DaineRicePicasso

DaineRicePicasso

100 Post Club


 
Registered









100 posts

LocationGeneva,il

Sent 57 minutes ago

Here are the two slingshots we took the bands of because the rubber was getting old

Attached Thumbnails



Daine Rice Picasso


Reply
Report


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Daine....thank you for sharing your memories of a great family vacation. You have a pair of great souvenirs....nothing like coming back from vacation with a new hobby.

You're in!

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

With just 25 hours left we have had some great new stories for the contest. Here is the new list:

1. Charles....not officially by his choosing (I'm still hoping he will reconsider)

2. individual

3. TSM

4. Treefork

5. JohnKraktoa

6. SmilingFury

7. Ghost0311/8541

8. youcanthide

9. Flipgun

10. PorkChopSling

11. B.P.R.

12. Rockslinger

13. Leon13

14. NaturalFork

15. parnell

16. Oldmiser

17. Melvin

18. S.S. Slinger

19. Tentacle Toast

20. Tube Shooter

21. Projector101

22. ryguy27

23. rtaylor

24. Imperial

25. Ruthiexxxx

26. M J

27. Tradspirit

28. DaineRicePicasso

I'm still hoping Slinger can get to 100 posts.

There is still plenty of time to get those entries in.

Todd


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi GW,
I just had to tell you how much i have enjoyed reading this giveaway thread. It is a newsreel of sorts made from the memories and experiences we have all had. It is a simple way to know that many have had a crazy missing shot, or a life lasting memory, or an incredible improbable shot while engaging in this silly hobby of ours. Sharing these stories lifts all of us in the sense that we all can have those experiences as long as we keep shooting. 
It almost feels as if we are at a firing range during a life long shoot. We all could be standing right next to each other, when in fact we are spread throughout the globe. Through sharing our stories it just feels like we are standing a few feet away from each other just talking while shooting with each other. 
Thanks for doing this giveaway, it is very generous. But I want to thank you most of all for opening Graywolf's shooting range and bringing this community closer together. I guess as we all share stories about ourselves, because of you and this giveaway idea, I wanted to share my favorite Graywolf story, and this is it. You are a gent and an example to follow.

Be well brother,
Angelos 
"SmilingFury"

Ps: NOW GET THOSE ENTRIES IN!!! everyone has a story to share, I am sure!! Lol.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Hey GrayWolf,

Here is my entry!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Mr. Moniker....a video is 100% acceptable. Walter seems like a cool kitty...most definitely friendly. A day out hunting is a good day, saving and finding a new friend is an awesome day.

Thanks for sharing.

You're in!

Todd

p.s. tell Mrs. Moniker to get in here and enter!


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

GrayWolf said:


> Mr. Moniker....a video is 100% acceptable. Walter seems like a cool kitty...most definitely friendly. A day out hunting is a good day, saving and finding a new friend is an awesome day.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> ...


It's true, but it wouldn't be fair to increase our chances!!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

SmilingFury said:


> Hi GW,
> I just had to tell you how much i have enjoyed reading this giveaway thread. It is a newsreel of sorts made from the memories and experiences we have all had. It is a simple way to know that many have had a crazy missing shot, or a life lasting memory, or an incredible improbable shot while engaging in this silly hobby of ours. Sharing these stories lifts all of us in the sense that we all can have those experiences as long as we keep shooting.
> It almost feels as if we are at a firing range during a life long shoot. We all could be standing right next to each other, when in fact we are spread throughout the globe. Through sharing our stories it just feels like we are standing a few feet away from each other just talking while shooting with each other.
> Thanks for doing this giveaway, it is very generous. But I want to thank you most of all for opening Graywolf's shooting range and bringing this community closer together. I guess as we all share stories about ourselves, because of you and this giveaway idea, I wanted to share my favorite Graywolf story, and this is it. You are a gent and an example to follow.
> ...


Angelos, thank you for kind words and for all of your support during my giveaway. For me, this is all about having fun. At work, so many of the people I deal with (sorry for the bad pun) are negative and can suck the fun out of anyone's day. When I get home, I can go to the basement or to my backyard range, in the summer, and just forget about the day and have a great time....every time. I know that everyone here has at least one time when they felt the same and if I can get them to relive that, maybe they could smile and let go for just a while.

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Clever Moniker said:


> GrayWolf said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Moniker....a video is 100% acceptable. Walter seems like a cool kitty...most definitely friendly. A day out hunting is a good day, saving and finding a new friend is an awesome day.
> ...


Hey, who's running this show :neener: . I appreciate that you want to be fair, but, unless her story is the same one as you told, she is welcome to enter. I'm greedy, I want to hear EVERYONE'S stories. And that is for everyone out there!!

Todd


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Hey Graywolf!!

This is the only story that comes to mind, I have posted it previously on the forum...It didn't directly involve me using a slingshot but rather dealing with Mr. Moniker's game taken with his HTS.

Sadly I didn't have a ton of time to accrue slingshot stories this past summer 

This was my first EVER attempt to breast a goose (or handle any fresh game meat at all) I WISH I had a video, because I am sure it would have been HILARIOUS to watch 

My Story

Hope this is okay 

Cheers,

Mrs. Moniker


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Mrs. Moniker....it's more than ok....it's still one of the stories that makes me smile whenever I think about it. I think that a video of that day would have been worth a lot of money on a couple of shows.

I'm very sure that this summer you and Mr. C M will have many stories to tell.

Thanks for sharing and keep having fun.

You're in!

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

With just over 11 hours to go here is the updated list:

1. Charles....not officially by his choosing (I'm still hoping he will reconsider)

2. individual

3. TSM

4. Treefork

5. JohnKraktoa

6. SmilingFury

7. Ghost0311/8541

8. youcanthide

9. Flipgun

10. PorkChopSling

11. B.P.R.

12. Rockslinger

13. Leon13

14. NaturalFork

15. parnell

16. Oldmiser

17. Melvin

18. S.S. Slinger

19. Tentacle Toast

20. Tube Shooter

21. Projector101

22. ryguy27

23. rtaylor

24. Imperial

25. Ruthiexxxx

26. M J

27. Tradspirit

28. DaineRicePicasso

29. Clever Moniker

30. Mrs. Clever Moniker

There is still time to get those stories in....unless, of course, you don't want a chance to win a beautiful new slingshot .

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

OK....time's up!! Thanks to everyone that took the time to put in a story, a memory, pictures, and videos. I know that I've had a lot of fun reading them and getting to know some of you better.

Tomorrow, I have a little work to do in the morning, then I'll get the video camera out and get to picking the winner. This will be a random draw, so that everyone has the same chance to win.

Since we didn't have any last minute entries, the list on my previous post will be the final.

Again, thank you to everyone...and good luck in the drawing!!

Todd


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanx GW!


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi Todd. Would you remove me from the draw. I am giving up slingshots to concentrate on slingbows and it would be a shame if I won such a nice prize and never used it. Cheers. Ruthie


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Ruthie.....good morning (at least it is here). It will be a few hours before I will have time to make the drawing. I hope you will reconsider, both on the drawing and slingshots. At the very least, don't give up the slingshots completely. Whenever you are having trouble with the slingbows, go back to a simple slingshot and have a little fun.

I will honor your request either way.

Todd


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

ruthiexxxx said:


> Hi Todd. Would you remove me from the draw. I am giving up slingshots to concentrate on slingbows and it would be a shame if I won such a nice prize and never used it. Cheers. Ruthie


Ruthie My Dear Lady~You are so nice about you persuit with the slingbows to give up a nice chance for a super slingshot..

But I do understand you dear lady ..as you say would not shoot it anyway..In my eyes you are a wonderful lady..May the good Lord bless you in the shooting world to come for you~~AKA Oldmiser


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

GrayWolf said:


> Ruthie.....good morning (at least it is here). It will be a few hours before I will have time to make the drawing. I hope you will reconsider, both on the drawing and slingshots. At the very least, don't give up the slingshots completely. Whenever you are having trouble with the slingbows, go back to a simple slingshot and have a little fun.
> 
> I will honor your request either way.
> 
> Todd


Well, I might keep one frame for a little gentle plinking with light ammo and tubes...but I have SO many frames already it would be a shame to deprive someone else of such a nice shooter if I were to win. But thank you for the kind thought. I still have all the SS frames on display...just with the rubber removed in case I should succumb to temptation 

And I'm having great fun looking at ways of making my slingbows and starbows even more lethal


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

oldmiser said:


> ruthiexxxx said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Todd. Would you remove me from the draw. I am giving up slingshots to concentrate on slingbows and it would be a shame if I won such a nice prize and never used it. Cheers. Ruthie
> ...


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

We have a winner!!!!






Congrats to youcanthide! Please send my your address and I'll get it on the way.

I've had a great time the past month reading the posts, watching the videos and looking at all the great pictures. I truly feel honored that you have shared some of your memories with me and with the rest of the forum.

Again, THANK YOU ALL VERY MUCH!!

Todd

p.s. sorry for all the rambling in the video....I still don't feel comfortable on camera.....even my dog got bored :rofl:


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Youcanthide has asked me to take his prize for him as his internet is broken.

Also can somebody post me a linkto the vid please...


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you Graywolf for having the contest...My God Bless You & happy shooting~AKA Oldmiser


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

B.P.R said:


> Youcanthide has asked me to take his prize for him as his internet is broken.
> 
> Also can somebody post me a linkto the vid please...


It must have just broken....he was on a little while ago... :neener: ....can't blame a guy for trying.

You can't see the video? try this 




Hope that helps.

Todd


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Congrats Youcanthide! Thank You Todd for a great contest! :thumbsup:


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks lads im ecstatic, dont win alot so this came as a suprise. Cheers graywolf i will message you my address now


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Great contest and congrats to Youcanthide on that fine slingshot!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for the contest grey wolf.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

youcanthide said:


> Thanks lads im ecstatic, dont win alot so this came as a suprise. Cheers graywolf i will message you my address now


I thought id slipped you enough rohypnol....

Maybe 3 wasnt enough....darn it!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

haha, congrats to the lucky guy !


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Congrats youcanthide! Enjoy that shooter!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

B.P.R said:


> youcanthide said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks lads im ecstatic, dont win alot so this came as a suprise. Cheers graywolf i will message you my address now
> ...


I must had built a bigger tolerance to them then I thought .


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Congrats youcanthide!

Great giveaway Graywolf! Cool idea and a great bunch of stories. Thanks for the chance at that cool shooter GW!

Be well,
SF
Ps: thanks to everyone who posted a story. I enjoyed reading them immensely.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Congrats youcanthide!

Thanks Todd Enjoyed hearlng all the stories.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats YouCantHide!


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

youcanthide congratulations!

Graywolf thank you for the giveaway.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

GW you the man,,, grats to the winner. It was a joy to read your stories... Sorry I didn't partake, I just don't have an interesting life


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

LGD....I'm calling BS on that one, my friend . I could almost grant you the "I was busy and didn't see the post", but I can't let you go with the boring life line. I know you have a wealth of stories just waiting to be told.

You want boring? The last time I took a vacation was for the 2012 summer nationals, and that was just a long weekend :neener: . You need to make the Midwest tourney so us boring guys can let loose.

Todd


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Congrats to the winner

Great giveaway graywolf and some good stories I enjoyed the read


----------

